
Paul Buchheit: When people don't know how to change something - mattjaynes
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/05/when-people-dont-know-how-to-change.html
======
nandan
What do you guys think about NLP? Wikipedia says that it is still
scientifically unvalidated.

I'm not so sure what to think of all these self-help bestseller books/systems
that hit the market every so often. They seem to have really high ratings on
Amazon. But it feels like these guys are gaming the Amazon rating system.

Which reminds me, we saw a post about the 4-Hour Workweek just a few days
back.

How does all this compare to classics like Dale Carnegie's books or for that
matter Benjamin Franklin's books?

~~~
paul
The world is more interesting if you don't immediately classify everything as
true or false. I found the book interesting, even if it lacks Wikipedia's
imprimatur.

~~~
nandan
What you say is true. However, my reference to Wikipedia's view on NLP by no
means meant anything conclusive or dismissive. Given Wikipedia's social
aspect, it was just another way of validating that others too shared my deep
suspicion of and disillusionment with yet another self-help system.

Surely you have felt this frustration while having to deal with these
books/systems yourself?

~~~
paul
I don't _have_ to deal with any of it. Someone recommended the book, and so I
bought a copy. It's interesting and entertaining to read.

Bandler clearly doesn't like psychotherapists, and so it's no surprise that
they don't like him.

